# [SOLVED] Genkernel bzImage compile error

## Cryptix

i was trying to patch my kernel with uvesafb so i could get fb working.

and originally the patch gave me this error

```
gentoo linux # cat uvesafb-0.1-rc3-2.6.23-rc3.patch | patch -p1

patching file Documentation/fb/uvesafb.txt

patching file drivers/video/Kconfig

Hunk #1 succeeded at 585 with fuzz 2 (offset -7 lines).

patching file drivers/video/Makefile

Hunk #1 FAILED at 115.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/Makefile.rej

patching file drivers/video/modedb.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 942 (offset 1 line).

patching file drivers/video/uvesafb.c

patching file include/linux/connector.h

patching file include/video/Kbuild

patching file include/video/uvesafb.h

gentoo linux # 
```

so i tried to patch it again. and now when i genkernel --menuconfig all. i get multiple lines in Device Drivers saying "Userspace VESA VGA Support" i tried compiling once selecting it, and once not selecting it, and i get the following kernel compile error

```
gentoo linux # genkernel --menuconfig all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.22-gentoo-r8

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

--

SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

*

Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

    IP-over-InfiniBand Connected Mode support (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM) [N/y/?] n

    IP-over-InfiniBand debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [N/m/?] n

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

*

EDAC core system error reporting (EXPERIMENTAL) (EDAC) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  CC      kernel/power/main.o

  CC      kernel/power/process.o

  CC      mm/mmap.o

  CC      kernel/power/console.o

  CC      kernel/power/pm.o

kernel/power/pm.c:205: warning: 'pm_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:64)

kernel/power/pm.c:205: warning: 'pm_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:64)

kernel/power/pm.c:206: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:180)

kernel/power/pm.c:206: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:180)

--

  CC      kernel/audit.o

  CC      fs/file_table.o

  CC      kernel/auditfilter.o

  CC      fs/super.o

kernel/auditfilter.c: In function 'audit_receive_filter':

kernel/auditfilter.c:1213: warning: 'ndw' may be used uninitialized in this function

kernel/auditfilter.c:1213: warning: 'ndp' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      ipc/msgutil.o

  CC      fs/ioctl.o

  CC      ipc/msg.o

  CC      fs/readdir.o

ipc/msg.c: In function 'sys_msgctl':

ipc/msg.c:390: warning: 'setbuf.qbytes' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/msg.c:390: warning: 'setbuf.uid' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/msg.c:390: warning: 'setbuf.gid' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/msg.c:390: warning: 'setbuf.mode' may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC      ipc/sem.o

  CC      fs/select.o

ipc/sem.c: In function 'sys_semctl':

ipc/sem.c:861: warning: 'setbuf.uid' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/sem.c:861: warning: 'setbuf.gid' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/sem.c:861: warning: 'setbuf.mode' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      drivers/acpi/pci_link.o

  LD      fs/nls/built-in.o

  LD      fs/ntfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/partitions/check.o

fs/partitions/check.c: In function 'add_partition':

fs/partitions/check.c:392: warning: ignoring return value of 'kobject_add', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/partitions/check.c:395: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/partitions/check.c:403: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_file', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  LD      drivers/atm/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/auxdisplay/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/base/core.o

  CC      fs/proc/root.o

drivers/base/core.c: In function 'device_add':

drivers/base/core.c:716: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c:721: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c:724: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c:730: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c: In function 'device_rename':

drivers/base/core.c:1189: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c:1199: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  LD      fs/squashfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/inode.o

  LD      drivers/clocksource/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq.o

drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq.c: In function 'cpufreq_add_dev':

drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq.c:829: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_file', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq.c:833: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_file', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq.c:835: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_file', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      fs/sysfs/group.o

  LD      fs/sysfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/udf/balloc.o

  CC      drivers/hid/hid-input.o

fs/udf/balloc.c: In function 'udf_table_new_block':

fs/udf/balloc.c:747: warning: 'goal_eloc.logicalBlockNum' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      drivers/ide/pci/atiixp.o

  CC      fs/udf/super.o

  CC      drivers/ide/pci/cmd64x.o

  CC      drivers/ide/pci/cs5520.o

fs/udf/super.c: In function 'udf_fill_super':

fs/udf/super.c:1359: warning: 'ino.partitionReferenceNum' may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC      drivers/ide/pci/cs5530.o

  CC      fs/udf/truncate.o

  CC      fs/udf/symlink.o

  CC      fs/udf/fsync.o

drivers/ide/pci/cs5530.c: In function 'init_chipset_cs5530':

drivers/ide/pci/cs5530.c:239: warning: ignoring return value of 'pci_set_mwi', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      drivers/ide/pci/sc1200.o

  CC      fs/udf/crc.o

  CC      fs/udf/directory.o

drivers/ide/pci/sc1200.c: In function 'sc1200_resume':

drivers/ide/pci/sc1200.c:388: warning: ignoring return value of 'pci_enable_device', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_dfrag.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pci-driver.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_log.o

  CC      drivers/pci/search.o

drivers/pci/search.c: In function 'pci_find_slot':

drivers/pci/search.c:99: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:477)

drivers/pci/search.c: At top level:

drivers/pci/search.c:434: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:241)

drivers/pci/search.c:434: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:241)

--

  LD      fs/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/sr_vendor.o

  CC      drivers/serial/serial_core.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/megaraid.o

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c: In function 'megadev_ioctl':

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:3574: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:3626: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:3652: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:3705: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:3745: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

--

  CC      arch/x86_64/pci/../../i386/pci/acpi.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbsysfs.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/pci/../../i386/pci/common.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/pci/../../i386/pci/direct.o

  CC      drivers/video/modedb.o

drivers/video/modedb.c:946: error: redefinition of '__kcrctab_fb_destroy_modelist'

drivers/video/modedb.c:931: error: previous definition of '__kcrctab_fb_destroy_modelist' was here

drivers/video/modedb.c:946: error: redefinition of '__kstrtab_fb_destroy_modelist'

drivers/video/modedb.c:931: error: previous definition of '__kstrtab_fb_destroy_modelist' was here

drivers/video/modedb.c:946: error: redefinition of '__ksymtab_fb_destroy_modelist'

drivers/video/modedb.c:931: error: previous definition of '__ksymtab_fb_destroy_modelist' was here

drivers/video/modedb.c:966: error: redefinition of '__kcrctab_fb_destroy_modelist'

drivers/video/modedb.c:946: error: previous definition of '__kcrctab_fb_destroy_modelist' was here

drivers/video/modedb.c:966: error: redefinition of '__kstrtab_fb_destroy_modelist'

drivers/video/modedb.c:946: error: previous definition of '__kstrtab_fb_destroy_modelist' was here

drivers/video/modedb.c:966: error: redefinition of '__ksymtab_fb_destroy_modelist'

drivers/video/modedb.c:946: error: previous definition of '__ksymtab_fb_destroy_modelist' was here

drivers/video/modedb.c:1037: error: redefinition of '__kcrctab_fb_destroy_modelist'

drivers/video/modedb.c:966: error: previous definition of '__kcrctab_fb_destroy_modelist' was here

drivers/video/modedb.c:1037: error: redefinition of '__kstrtab_fb_destroy_modelist'

drivers/video/modedb.c:966: error: previous definition of '__kstrtab_fb_destroy_modelist' was here

drivers/video/modedb.c:1037: error: redefinition of '__ksymtab_fb_destroy_modelist'

drivers/video/modedb.c:966: error: previous definition of '__ksymtab_fb_destroy_modelist' was here

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/modedb.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

--

  LD      arch/x86_64/pci/mmconfig-shared.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/pci/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

so how do i remove the patch i applied? is there any way? because at the moment i can't compile my kernel!Last edited by Cryptix on Sun Nov 04, 2007 10:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cryptix

is there any command to remove the changes made by

```
cat uvesafb-0.1-rc3-2.6.23-rc3.patch | patch -p1
```

???

----------

## tarpman

uvesafb is in gentoo-sources-2.6.23.  Use that instead.

Why did you try to apply a patch for linux-2.6.23-rc3 against linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8?  That's asking for trouble.

----------

## Cryptix

i have genkernel not gentoo-sources. and i just realized what version it was.... is there anyway to remove the patch?

----------

## Cryptix

if there is no way to remove the patch, can i upgrade the kernel to put the files back to default

----------

## drescherjm

You can unmerge your current kernel and emerge it again or upgrade with the following procedure:

```
emerge -C =gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8

mkdir -p /etc/portage

echo "=gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

FEATURES="symlink" emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r1

```

BTW, the first line removes the old kernel sources. This is totally fine and has no effect on your system booting...

----------

## Cryptix

isnt that code for gentoo sources, not genkernel?

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> isnt that code for gentoo sources, not genkernel?

 

Yes.

After you mucked up your /usr/src/linux folder the best way to fix it is to unmerge than reemerge.

----------

## tarpman

 *Cryptix wrote:*   

> i have genkernel not gentoo-sources. and i just realized what version it was.... is there anyway to remove the patch?

 

genkernel is not a set of kernel sources.  genkernel is a set of utilities to help configure a kernel - you still have to have a kernel source package installed.

 *Cryptix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gentoo linux # genkernel --menuconfig all
> 
> ...

 

2.6.22-gentoo-r8 is the Gentoo patchset - in other words, sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8.

The only sure way to revert the patch is to store your .config somewhere safe, remove the kernel directory entirely (rm -r /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8), and reinstall it (emerge --oneshot =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8).  I still recommend upgrading to 2.6.23, though, so you get uvesafb for free without having to patch your kernel: 

```
echo '~sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge --oneshot =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23
```

----------

## Cryptix

Great! thank you guys for the help i was able to upgrade to 2.6.23 and get uvesafb working! and now i can exit my X session without crashing the fbconsole! fantastic!

----------

